# Canada's Army



## Pugnacious (30 Aug 2004)

Has anyone here read...'Canada''s Army', waging war and keeping the peace by J.L Granatstein?
ISBN: 0-8020-4691-6

I just got a copy through a book club, and have started reading it and was wondering what others here thought of it?

I just did a search here, and found nothing on it so I thought I'd go ahead, and ask.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Sep 2004)

I read it.  It's kind of a "history lite" of the Canadian Army from beginning to end.  Don't expect any deep and interesting theory, this is general reading for the public that covers everything well but nothing in detail (which may be a strength, Granatstein is directing it to a public ignorant of its military).

The central thesis that I took out of it (and which is important when talking about the CF and how it fits in with the public) is that the Military is plagued by the myth that the citizen soldier will rise up in a time of crisis to fill out the Militia and save the day.  This myth is untrue, as Canada has had to constantly "re-professionalize" its forces in order to ensure.  According to Granatstein, the heyday of the Army was in the 1950's and early '60's, when the Army was funded properly, had a sense of mission, and had a thouroughly professional Officer Corps that contributed to the profession of arms.


----------



## Pugnacious (7 Sep 2004)

Yes he makes a  very good point about the myth of the Militia.  
I'm up to the beginning of WW2 in reading...Pretty interesting stuff.

Glad to see someone else has read it.
Cheers!
P. ;D


----------



## Torlyn (7 Sep 2004)

Pug and Infanteer - is it worth the read?  I've been winnowing through my local library, but recommended book titles would be better than some of the shite I keep finding...  THanks guys.

B.N.S.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Sep 2004)

The Reading List of the Commandant of the United States Marine Corps is a good place to start reading.  Google it.


----------



## Pugnacious (8 Sep 2004)

Not to cover what others have already said about this book, but I think it is a good starter.
It has a very large list of refrences in the back so it is what I call a good jumping off point book. So if you want more details you can find sources for them basised on the indexed refrences.

Anyway i'm going to check that reading list out also...sounds interesting.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## pbi (11 Sep 2004)

I think it's a good overview, although I found the portion covering the last couple of decades a bit weak. I would recommend it to get somebody started. I also recommend the Commandant of the USMC Reading List (Jack English "On Infantry" is in there) as well as the CLS Reading List. I find that there are just so many good books out there, that you can't keep up (or afford them, either....) Cheers.


----------

